# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Hỏi Về Hiren Boot USB (phiên bản 10.4 - mới nhất)

## adviser

các bạn biết cách tạo hiren boot usb của phiên bản mới nhất không? (mình dùng phiên bản hiren boot cd 9.8 nhưng không thể chạy trên dell, có lẽ phải từ phiên bản 10 thì mới có thể chạy trên dell) mong cả nhà cho mình link tải và cách hướng dẫn chi tiết . 
chân thành cảm ơn cả nhà!

----------


## nguoidoi893

*
sưu tầm .

tạo hiren’s boot 10.4 trên flash usb
* ​ thiết bị lưu trữ usb hiện đã trở nên rất phổ biến. ngoài chức năng phổ biến là di động và lưu trữ dữ liệu, usb có thể chứa những chương trình cần thiết cho người dùng máy tính. hiện nay giá của usb ngày càng giảm, dung lượng ngày càng cao do đó usb là một vật bất ly thân đối với các thần dân download tài liệu, âm nhạc, phần mềm hay video, hay các chương trình portable. với những ưu điểm trên usb rất lý tưởng để tạo flash usb boot dùng cho việc cứu hộ, sửa chữa máy tính.
với các ưu điểm không thể phủ nhận như tập hợp gần như tất cả các soft đủ mọi chức năng, từ quản lí­ đĩa cứng, sao lưu và phục hồi hệ điều hành cho đến kiểm tra hệ thống, ram, phục hòi mật khẩu cho windows nên hiren’s boot cd được rất nhiều người sử dụng làm đĩa cứu hộ cho máy tính của mình.tuy nhiên, muốn dùng hiren’s boot bạn cần phải ghi ra đĩa cd hay dvd, sau đó dùng đĩa này để boot và tiến hành sửa chữa, sao lưu trên đĩa này. nhưng sau khi ghi lên đĩa thì bạn không thể cập nhật được dữ liệu cho các anti virut, update phiên bản của norton ghost và mỗi lần có bản hiren’s boot cd thì bạn lại phải ghi ra đĩa để dùng. vậy tại sao ta không chuyển hiren’s boot cd sang hiren’s boot usb, khi chuyển sang hiren’s boot usb ta rất dễ dàng update phiên bản của hiren’s boot, update dữ liệu cho các anti virut, update lên các phiên bản mới của các phần mềm có trong hiren’s boot.
để tạo được hiren’s boot usb ta cần phải có những chương trình sau: hiren’s boot cd phiên bản mới nhất hiện tại là 10.4 download tại http:[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>/showthread.php?t=2783với dung lượng 189 mb. usb disk storage format ( download tại http://www.hiren.info/download/freeware/usb_format.zip với dung lượng 34 kb), grubinst_gui ( download tại http://www.hiren.info/download/dos-files/grub4dos.zip với dung lượng 147 kb) và phần mềm winrar đã giải nén file hiren's.bootcd.10.4.iso. không giống như cách làm hiren’s boot usb trong các phiên bản hiren’s boot khác, từ phiên bản hiren's.bootcd 10.4 thì hiren's bootcd không dựa vào việc giả lập đĩa mềm để boot nữa mà hoàn toàn dựa vào grub4dos để tạo bootloader nên cách làm hiren’s boot usb trước đây không thể áp dụng cho phiên bản hiren's.bootcd 10.4 được. bài viết sau đây sẽ hướng dẫn bạn *tạo hiren’s boot 10.4 trên flash usb.*

*bước 1: tạo* *hiren’s boot usb**.*




sau khi giải nén file usb_format.zip bằng winrar bạn click đôi vào file usb_format .exe để khởi chạy phần mềm usb disk storage format. trong usb disk storage format bạn chọn: ổ flash usb trong thẻ 
*device:* nếu máy bạn đang cắm nhiều ổ flash usb thì bạn cần chọn đúng ổ usb muốn làm hiren’s boot usb.
*file system:* bạn chọn fat 32
*volume lable:* bạn đặt tên cho flash usb, chú ý không được đặt tên quá dài, nếu bạn đặt tên quá dài sẽ gây lỗi khi tiến hàng format.
click *start* , click* yes* để xác nhận format usb. sau khi format xong click *close*.
*bước 2: tạo* *master boot record** (**mbr**)**hiren’s boot usb**.*
sau khi giải nén file grub4dos.zip bằng winrar bạn click đôi vào file grubinst_gui.exe để khởi chạy phần mềm.







trong mục *device name* bạn click vào *refresh* *( 1* ) sau đó click vào phímmũi tên *( 2 )* và chọn đúng ổ flash usb của bạn, bạn có thể chú ý đến mục dụng lượng đi kèm ( như trong bài viết dùng usb transcend có dung lượng 2 gb thì được chương trình grub4dos installer báo là hd2 1992m). nếu chương trình không nhận ra flash usb của bạn thì bạn click vào *refresh*. trong mục *part list* bạn click vào refresh *( 3 ).* và chọn *whole disk (mbr) ( 4 ).* sau đó click *install ( 5 )*



tiếp theo click *quit* để thoát *grub4dos installer*. sau đó bạn copy 2 file là *menu.lst* và *grldr* từ thư mục grub4dos vào thư mục gốc của flash usb.
*bước 3: copy các file thư mục của* *hiren’s boot cd 10.4 sang flash usb.*
bạn vẫn dùng winrar click chuột phải vào file hirens.bootcd.10.4.iso và chọn *extract files …* và chỉ đến ổ đĩa *flash usb* ( *1*) , sau đó click *ok* ( *2* ) để bắt đầu xả nén.







sau khi bung xong hiren’s boot vào ổ flash usb thì trong usb của bạn có những file và thư mục sau



*bước 4: thiết lập bios để khởi động và boot bằng usb.*
khởi động lại máy và bấm f2 ( hay phím tương đương, tùy vào từng máy) để vào bios ( bài viết này minh họa qua laptop lenovo sử dụng bios của phonixbios ) 



sau khi vào *phonixbiossetup utility* bạn tìm đến thẻ *boot ( 1 ).* trong mục* boot* bạn dùng phím* f5/f6 change values* (* 2* )*.* để di chuyển* 1:usb key: generic usb flash driver* ( *3* ), lên đầu sau đó di chuyển đến thẻ* exit chọn exit saving changes*, click* yes* để lưu sự thay đồi, sau đó máy tính sẽ khởi động lại và boot bằng hiren’s boot usb.
hoặc cách khác nữa ( minh họa qua laptop lenovo sử dụng bios của phonixbios ) là sau khi cắm usb vào máy tính, bạn khởi động lại nếu máy đang hoạt động. khi đã khởi động lại bạn ấn phím *f12* và bạn dùng chuột di chuyển mục *1:usb key: generic usb flash driver* ( *1* ) lên đầu tiên sau đó bấm *enter* để bắt đầu khởi động từ hiren’s boot usb.







sau đó usb hiren's boot sẽ được boot từ usb.

----------


## chongthamhp

cách hướng dẫn rất chi tiết và dễ hiểu, tuy nhiên khi mình thực hiện thì lại phát sinh lỗi, ở đoạn hướng dẫn:

_sau khi bung xong hiren’s boot vào ổ flash usb thì trong usb của bạn có những file và thư mục sau_





--> nhưng khi mình thực hiện xong thì trong usb nó lại có nhiều file hơn so với hình trên:
  ​và khi mình boot từ usb thì nó báo "not found hiren boot cd"
mong bạn test thử xem có được không?

----------


## ketsat

tybietcuoi cho mình hỏi tí ,mình làm đến bước 3 là xong rùi pải k,mình muốn boot máy thì mình thực hiện bước 4 pải k bạn???

----------


## iseovip1

cho mình hỏi máy mình bấm f2 k vào được bios,vậy mình phải bấm nút nào để vào được,ai biết chỉ mình với,mình làm đến bước 3 rùi,mà k sao qua được bước 4,híc

----------


## thambt029

về bạn nói phiên bản hiren boot từ 10. trở lên mới dùng đc cho thằng dell thì ko phải, vì mình đã dùng phiên bản hiren 9.8 cho máy của cô giáo mình, 
còn cách tạo hiren boot trên usb thì như anh thiêm đó là 1 cách, hoặc bạn seach goolge, 
mình còn nghĩ đc 1 cách nhưng chưa có cơ hội test, bạn test coi đc ko nha,:d
bạn tải file iso của thằng hiren boot về rồi tạo 1 file ảnh của nó vào trong usb bằng thằng utraiso, mình nhớ ko nhầm là utraiso có 1 chỗ là write image... gì đó, ah bạn chuyền usb sang định dạng ntfs nữa nha, c
vào dos gõ convert:ổ đĩa/fs:ntfs,mình nghĩ vậy, chưa có cơ hội test, mà cái này mình cũng chưa seach goolge, chỉ nghĩ là nó đc, [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> cho mình hỏi máy mình bấm f2 k vào được bios,vậy mình phải bấm nút nào để vào được,ai biết chỉ mình với,mình làm đến bước 3 rùi,mà k sao qua được bước 4,híc


bạn coi máy bạn thuộc dòng gì, vì theo mình bít thì mỗi thằng lap có 1 kiểu vào bios, bạn seach goolge đi, các bạn nên seach chứ, thường là nhấn f2, nhưng có khi f10 hay f12 nữa thì phải,:d

----------


## dermaster

> cách hướng dẫn rất chi tiết và dễ hiểu, tuy nhiên khi mình thực hiện thì lại phát sinh lỗi, ở đoạn hướng dẫn:
> 
> _sau khi bung xong hiren’s boot vào ổ flash usb thì trong usb của bạn có những file và thư mục sau_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --> nhưng khi mình thực hiện xong thì trong usb nó lại có nhiều file hơn so với hình trên:
> ...


bạn à bạn đã xả nén nguyên bộ nén rar của hiren'boot nên nó đã có cả keyboardpatch .người ta nói xả nén hirreen'boot có nghĩa là bạn bung file iso thôi .bạn bung iso ra sẽ được như hướng dẫn .mình đã test

----------


## niemdamme23

*usb boot ghost 11.5.1 (chỉ 2,4mb, click là chạy, không cần format)*

đây là phiên bản *usb boot ghost* 11.5.1 sử dụng winboot98 add *norton ghost 11.5.1* kết hợp với syslinux tạo thành.
*
ưu điểm* : dung lượng thấp, không cần format usb, boot vào ghost nhanh, sử dụng đơn giản, không phức tạp
*nhược điểm* : không hỗ trợ usb định dạng ntfs (nên các bạn phải format về fat hoặc fat32) + chờ người sử dụng phán xét

download xong giải nén được file usbootghost.exe và khởi chạy file này, màn hình command prompt xuất hiện các bạn nhập đường dẫn của usb vào dấu nháy (ví dụ ổ usb của tôi là ổ h thì nhập "h:" nhớ phải có dấu hai chấm nhé), xong rồi enter và chờ quá trình copy kết thúc (khoảng 3s) . vậy là bạn đã có 1 usb có thề boot vào ghost 11.5.1 .
khởi động lại máy chọn first boot là usb để boot [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

 nguồn ghostviet.com​

----------

